# The Dragon Prince, on Netflix



## Steerpike (Apr 13, 2019)

Has anyone else seen this? It is sweet and funny, and sometimes sad. It's very well made. I've been impressed enough to go through the first season in only two sittings.


----------



## FifthView (Apr 13, 2019)

I have only two complaints about it. Not sure which is worse.

The rampant anachronisms, modern speech and attitudes, grate at me.

Each season is way, way too short. It'd be like starting a new novel and putting the book down after a few chapters, needing to wait months for the next few chapters, etc. Those chapters do develop the story, but they don't come to a conclusion that is satisfying enough to warrant the long breaks between.

Probably the first is worse. In theory, I could wait until the whole thing is finished and marathon every season at once. But the anachronisms would always be there.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 14, 2019)

The anachronisms don’t bother me, because they’re not really anachronisms. This is a completely made up world, not the real world. There is no timeline that is analogous to ours. I don’t expect their speech patterns, colloquialisms and the like to emulate those of any given time period in the real world. 

I do agree that the seasons are short, but they do some nice character development in those short seasons.


----------



## FifthView (Apr 14, 2019)

Wait until the elf uses jazz hands and then actually describes what she has done as "making that gesture some performers use at the end of their performance" (paraphrase) in season 2.  There were way too many references to our own world. If it is a made up world, then these references are jarring because...it's not our world. Anachronism may not be the right word, but I don't have the right base for combining with an-/ana-...maybe that word needs inventing.


----------



## FifthView (Apr 14, 2019)

Steerpike said:


> they do some nice character development in those short seasons.



I found, and still find, the villain's daughter to be the most intriguing character after two seasons.

I agree the characters are interesting, and there are aspects of the world that intrigue me also. This is also where the short seasons affect my impression:  I'm still intrigued because so much is still untold.

After some more thought, the "anachronisms" are probably mostly comedic fourth-wall breaking, of a sort. I did find them jarring in the first season, hoped they wouldn't repeat in the second—but they did.  I feel it was unnecessary. Maybe it was a stylistic choice for the creators.


----------



## Devor (Apr 14, 2019)

After the first season I felt like the show was just getting started and hadn't accomplished anything yet with the plot.  I don't feel that way after the second season.  I consider it more "Season 1 Parts 1 and 2" than two separate seasons.  From that perspective I think it's doing pretty well.

The anachronisms, as FifthView put it, are a tonal choice. That doesn't bother me in the least.

After the first season I thought I understood what the show was doing, that they had just put together their "party" and were going to have skirmishes with the two siblings like Team Avatar vs. Zuko in Airbender, which had the same team of creators.  So season 2 surprised me with how the characters developed, and I'm really looking forward to seeing where it goes from here.  I've no problem with a slow pace if I see enough in the story to believe it'll pay off in the end, and I do.

I think it's amazing how much animated sign language they put into the show.  That can't be easy.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 15, 2019)

FifthView said:


> I found, and still find, the villain's daughter to be the most intriguing character after two seasons.
> 
> I agree the characters are interesting, and there are aspects of the world that intrigue me also. This is also where the short seasons affect my impression:  I'm still intrigued because so much is still untold.
> 
> After some more thought, the "anachronisms" are probably mostly comedic fourth-wall breaking, of a sort. I did find them jarring in the first season, hoped they wouldn't repeat in the second—but they did.  I feel it was unnecessary. Maybe it was a stylistic choice for the creators.



I found her (Claudia?) the most interesting as well, in part because it is so hard to tell which way she will go, ultimately. I guess the same could be said about Soren, who was almost relieved after being injured by the dragon, but I think the conflict will be more pronounced in Claudia because of how much she gains from dark magic and by how little she is leery of trying to use it for what she deems good purposes.

I do think there were stylistic choices made by the creators in terms of the dialogue, modernisms, etc. There are even Lord of the Rings and Breakfast Club (or at least Simple Minds) references in season 2. The modern pop-culture references don't bother me as comic relief, however.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 26, 2019)

The new season didn't disappoint. This show is very well written.


----------



## Momtoast (Feb 13, 2020)

I love this show. It reminded me to have fun with my worldbuilding, and to not be afraid to make that dramatic choice.


----------



## AmberliFoxx (Nov 12, 2020)

It's just amazing in general! I loved how the characters work together, although I think it moves a little too fast. I think that they trust Rayla to quick, but I guess that's just their natural innocence


----------

